# My Career Comes Down To Two Ways



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Here I am at the crossroads. I am now making a big decision. I have two primary options.

1. Get into the *aerospace industry*. Aerospace has been and always will be a life-long passion of mine. I would want to help develop space systems that work towards the vision of getting more people into space and onto other celestial objects in the most efficient and cost effective way possible. I look up to and highly admire ambitious people who dream big like Elon Musk; he owns SpaceX. To be an engineer or scientist for that company would be a dream come true.

2. Do research on *bioremediation and toxicology*. I've read lots about the environmental movement and the issues we face today around the globe and get a bit scared about the accumulating plastic replacing phytoplankton in the ocean and the increasing amount of waste today. Though I am not as excited about microorganisms and green chemistry as I am in aircraft, space, rockets, and exploration, I feel like this would be another pragmatic and meaningful pursuit. Imagine the next generation having the opportunity to visit an underwater observatory right next to a restored and thriving coral reef. If I was to create an underwater city, what good would it be to see no life under the sea?

I currently hold a B.S. degree in Biology and I am fully willing and financially capable to do what I need in college to get where I desire. Even if it means getting another B.S. degree.

All of your thoughts and suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

You certainly have your passion. That's good, it's something many people lack.
My advice- go with it. Although it's really your decision in the end.


----------



## A Skylark (Jan 16, 2013)

We honestly can't make that choice for you. Consider what you will enjoy doing most, and what benefits (money, working hours, all that) are most important to you. Money will make you happier, to an extent, as will a passion for your work. It just depends on so many factors and what value you place on them. Think long and hard is about the only advice that can be given here, I think. Good luck.


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

It seems to me you would not ask this question if you wouldn't already know the answer partly yourself. You already hold a degree in biology but do not seem to think this is the most exciting field to be in (rather, "also acceptable"). 

If it would be realistically possible, follow your passion. Which with the two options you present would be the aerospace industry. 

What you can think of is how your degree in biology would be an advantage in the aerospace industry. I'm no expert there, but I bet there's an overlap (e.g. life support systems, biofilters). This can help you get into a unique position of value where you can have real impact.


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

HandiAce said:


> Here I am at the crossroads. I am now making a big decision. I have two primary options.
> 
> 1. Get into the *aerospace industry*. Aerospace has been and always will be a life-long passion of mine. I would want to help develop space systems that work towards the vision of getting more people into space and onto other celestial objects in the most efficient and cost effective way possible. I look up to and highly admire ambitious people who dream big like Elon Musk; he owns SpaceX. To be an engineer or scientist for that company would be a dream come true.
> 
> ...


If you've always been passionate about aerospace then why didn't you study aerospace engineering or engineering mechanics/aeronautics?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

HandiAce said:


> Here I am at the crossroads. I am now making a big decision. I have two primary options.
> 
> 1. Get into the *aerospace industry*. Aerospace has been and always will be a life-long passion of mine. I would want to help develop space systems that work towards the vision of getting more people into space and onto other celestial objects in the most efficient and cost effective way possible. I look up to and highly admire ambitious people who dream big like Elon Musk; he owns SpaceX. To be an engineer or scientist for that company would be a dream come true.
> 
> ...


What about a third option? Biotech? Can easily slip into it through the degree you already hold, _and _you can probably get involved in some of the most innovative, exciting, demanding fields that're out there right now! No doubt that biotechnology has some really raw, powerful potential to dive into the aerospace industry.

Industrial biotechnology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia <-- Biofuels for spacecrafts, anyone? :3

Okay, so maybe I'm being a little outside the box here, but you know what I mean. Tech + Bio, and you've got yourself a _really _flexible platform to work from, and can go in either direction.

But, enough of my rambling!

#1 is what you _should _do, as it seems to be what you really _want _to do. And though you see _potential _in # 2, I think you'd regret giving up # 1 for #2. Would I be right?


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Go with what you are good at, enjoy doing, and that people will pay you for. Given the choice always go with what you love to do.

“There comes a time when you ought to start doing what you want. Take a job that you love. You will jump out of bed in the morning. I think you are out of your mind if you keep taking jobs that you don't like because you think it will look good on your resume. Isn't that a little like saving up sex for your old age?” ― Warren Buffett


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Cellar Door said:


> If you've always been passionate about aerospace then why didn't you study aerospace engineering or engineering mechanics/aeronautics?


Started out in mechanical engineering for 2 years, but switched because I thought it was too hard. I was depressed and questioned whether or not I should be contributing to industry at the time. Since I was going through the motions and was convinced there was no turning back until now, Biology is what I got.


There seems to be a lot of "follow your passion" advice going around here. The truth is, engineering and science are all hard as fuck. If I was to follow my passion, I'd play video games and surf the web. It's the rewards and impact I care about which come as a result of hard work and mastery.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

HandiAce said:


> The truth is, engineering and science are all hard as fuck. If I was to follow my passion, I'd play video games and surf the web.


Either you misinterpreted the word passion, or you're a very interesting fellow.
Sure, you enjoy video games like the rest of us, but I think that passion is too loaded a word to describe it. Difficulty plays no role here. It can weigh on your decision, but it doesn't dismiss the existence of passion.


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

HandiAce said:


> Started out in mechanical engineering for 2 years, but switched because I thought it was too hard. I was depressed and questioned whether or not I should be contributing to industry at the time. Since I was going through the motions and was convinced there was no turning back until now, Biology is what I got.
> 
> 
> There seems to be a lot of "follow your passion" advice going around here. The truth is, engineering and science are all hard as fuck. If I was to follow my passion, I'd play video games and surf the web. It's the rewards and impact I care about which come as a result of hard work and mastery.


The reason it's hard in school is because they want you to quit so less people become engineers. What you went through is what a lot of engineers go through, especially at that time in your education. You look at your course load, you look at what you have left, and you think you aren't going to make it. However, once you get to your upper level courses they take care of you and it becomes a little less competitive. You graduate and work becomes 1000 times easier than school, but you're ready because you've been through hell and back.

So let me just summarize what's going on here. You could finish school right now or in a year or whatever and do some work that you're somewhat interested in, or you could stay in school for a couple more years to do what you've always dreamed of? You have to work for 30-40 years, an extra year or two now isn't that big of a deal. How are you going to live with yourself when you're 50 and you think back to this moment when you had the chance to do this and you walked away when it was too hard?

Everyone has moments of doubt, especially sleep deprived engineers, don't let it determine your whole life. If you're really interested in saving the ocean then by all means do it, it's a worth while pursuit. Forget about passion, follow your gut and think about what you're going to want in the future. If you deep down don't want to do space stuff but you're having trouble letting go of the dream then it's time to move on, you won't regret it later. If it's the other way around, you should have another go at it.


----------

